# Where did the Mind go ?



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## JosephLucille (Aug 28, 2012)

good one! way to teach annoying person a lesson 

here is another one:










my site: the sudoku game


----------

